# Average doe weight?



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

depends on age ofcourse. I'd say 80-90 lbs.

120 lbs is a big doe.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

honestly don't know. I know that on average after keeping back straps and a roast out of each hind quarter, I am left with 30-35lbs of meat for hamburger. Only doe I ever had weighed was for a big buck big doe contest 4 years ago and it weighed 150lbs field dressed.


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

i mean without field dressin or anything.


----------



## deerhunter101 (Jun 22, 2007)

well i shot one about 110 then i saw one that looked like buck because it had such a huge body and then my friend shot a doe that was about 150 live!! :O


----------



## skwiggsgonewild (Jul 17, 2009)

Average doe here in Upstate NY on the hoof is probably 140-150 pounds, but my buddy took one last year that probably topped 180, all depends on what they have to eat and their age.


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

bigest doe i killed in alabama was 140 pounds.


----------



## buckmadness75 (Nov 23, 2008)

around here its 80-100 biggest i gotten is 120 and that was this season..ive seen 140 and that is a very big doe...if you got average 120 does in your area that is very rare...indiana has some healthy deer and not close to that on average


----------



## buckmadness75 (Nov 23, 2008)

never heard of an 180lb doe before


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

150 lb doe is way above average for anywhere in the country. From what i looked up on the internet it averages around 90-100lbs country wide


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

my dad killed one in alabama that weighed 173 pounds


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

I think most of these estimates are quite a bit high...


----------



## buckmadness75 (Nov 23, 2008)

i think they are averaging on 1 deer. my friend is a processor for 23 yrs and hes never seen a doe over 140 here in indiana. he said my 120lb this yr was biggest hes seen in a while. hell some bucks dont weigh 140. lookin like some eyes are bigger than the scales.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Southern deer are smaller quite a bit smaller. A 120lb field dressed doe I would say is pretty average for central MN. Our deer are pretty big. Like I said 150lb field dressed is the biggest I know for sure i've shot. Don't have a scale at my house.


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

We have a doe contest every year in southern Michigan with about 20 guys in it. We grow big bodied deer around here and the winning does the last 3 years were 132, 140, 135 lbs dressed out. Thats with well over a hunred deer entered and targeting the biggest bodied deer. Most guys that shoot big does saying its super heavy are just estimating in my opinion. I've seen some in person that look like 150lbs that guys have shot..but then again..I'm guessing.


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

most of the does iv killed and seen would average around 115-120 not field dressed


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Average doe weight here in Wisconsin, is about 120 lbs. Bucks on the other hand, are about 130-150 lbs. The doe I killed last year, was almost 150 lbs.


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

kyle31490 said:


> I think most of these estimates are quite a bit high...


me too


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

We see 175+ lbs does up here often, gotta love the great white north for body size!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

If actually weighed, weights would be different. I have weighed a lot of does and a big doe field dresses about 125. Average would be about 100 lbs. It takes a good buck to break 200 lbs dressed, especially in November after chasing for a month.


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

most in my area are 120-150 live weight


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

i killed a 285# buck & buddy's dad hung a doe right beside it just as big....avg wt of most of my does was 110#(field striped) i shot does in ndak much bigger .


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mbalm838 (Oct 30, 2009)

field dressed my doe weighed 115 this yr...she was a pretty big girl so im guessing she was above average


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I agree




kyle31490 said:


> depends on age ofcourse. I'd say 80-90 lbs.
> 
> 120 lbs is a big doe.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

preyquester said:


> i killed a 285# buck & buddy's dad hung a doe right beside it just as big....avg wt of most of my does was 110#(field striped) i shot does in ndak much bigger .


Wow, I'd love to pictures of those two brutes.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

Around my area of Pa...doe weighing 130-150lbs+ on the hoof is not uncommon. 
Avg... in the neighborhood 118 dressed/gutted.

Brother-in-law got a bruiser of a doe 2yrs ago at 178lbs...seen few that big round here but not very many.

Shot a doe wednesday that weighed 102 dressed...130 area on the hoof.

A tid bit...if you know the dressed weight...multiply that by 1.28 and it gives a decent live weight estimate.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Buck-Bomb said:


> What is an average doe weigh in your area?
> In mine its about 120 pounds.


Your talking live weight I'm guessing... Up here we kill them in the 100 - 120 gutted range...


----------



## buckmadness75 (Nov 23, 2008)

i would luv to see pic of 178 doe...that seems a little stretched to me....matter of fact any doe over 150...


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

buckmadness75 said:


> i would luv to see pic of 178 doe...that seems a little stretched to me....matter of fact any doe over 150...


Not stretched...have a pro scale we have hung a few from out of curiosity. That 1 was an older grey hided doe...probably 4-5 years old...like i said don't see many that big...probably 3 in the last 10yrs as far as doe go. Most just don't live long enough to get that big or you just don't see them cause there smart.

I'll post a pic if i can get 1 to copy...he's not a picture type of guy,but pretty sure he's got 1 of her somewhere. Anyway...he didn't make the best shot on her but it was lethal enough...smaller deer don't generally go far with a hit like her's. She went the furthest i've ever seen a lethal rifle shot deer go and he uses a 30-06 with 180gr silvertips.

1 of mine live weight of 156lbs


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Biggest I shot was 125lb dressed. It had buttons on its head. Male hormones?
Average here is 80-85 dressed. I like the tender 65lbers in January.


----------



## 1badwood (May 31, 2009)

Most were 90-100, but the biggest doe I weighed was 120 dressed. I haven't weighed one since VA started the phone check system.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

around here I'd say roughly 70lbs (field dressed)


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

Just curious are some of you guys including fawns in your averaging because i'm not. That would drop my average dramatically...i'm averaging only off roughly 1.5yr old doe and up. If i see fawns they get a rain check. Depending on the size of fawns, mommy dearest too.
Also the places i hunt the deer are all farm fed with corn,soybeans, what ever is around. 
Most doe's i see every year are in the same size range as those pictured below...fill my tag's with them every year so i would consider them about the average size i see.

General rule i found...adding around 25lbs. to your dressed weight will give a fairly accurate live weight. smaller deer...less weight/bigger deer...more weight. Only hunted Pa but found this chart to be very accurate with deer i've weighed. http://www.huntingpa.com/deer_wt.html

both weights were taken on these deer...
field dressed 102lbs...live weight 132lbs.

















----
field dressed 122lbs...live weight 153lbs.








----
field dressed 118lbs...live weight 149lbs


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

We get some bigguns up here. State record doe (2) 185 pounds field dressed...
Antlered doe 210 pounds field dressed
Thats some big girls.


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

Last year, in northern (Adair) MO I was hunting with my friend and the doe he shot was around 130ish field dressed.


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

preyquester said:


> i killed a 285# buck & buddy's dad hung a doe right beside it just as big....avg wt of most of my does was 110#(field striped) i shot does in ndak much bigger .


Jeez, the Roseanne and Dan Connnor of the deer world.

In my area of OK, my average doe (excluding my yearly fawn) dressed weight has been 103#.


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

averaged dressed round here is around 100-105 pd 
we weigh everything clean...
my dad usually will get a 140 pdr every year and thats a good one 
i ve seen some 170 pdrs and see a guy report one one in maine that was like 180-190 !


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

i think 150lbs live wieght


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

kyle31490 said:


> I think most of these estimates are quite a bit high...


Maybe not? If your talking adult does from the midwest then I say no. Most of the does have been feeding on corn and beans for several months by the time bow season rolls around so they tend to be quite large. I would say the food source makes a big difference.


----------



## Dvegas#1 (Oct 10, 2010)

I hunt east central Illinois and west central Indiana. We have lots of crops and good genetics. Largest doe I have shot weighed in at 127 dressed. I would say the average around here is 100 to 120 on the hoof for a 2.5-3.5 year old doe.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

biggest one I killed in Oklahoma was 112 dressed but I killed one in Iowa that dressed 151 and that was weighed at the butcher shop.


----------



## pjmonroe (Mar 4, 2010)

Here in SC you are killing a good doe at 100 lbs live weight. They don't get very big down here in the Charleston area. Wish I could smoke a 175lb doe. That would be a two and a half three year old buck here.


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Around me, central wisconsin very much ruled by agriculture during gun hunting I think the avg field dressed doe is 120lbs maybe a bit higher. They may be a little lighter during archery season.

Heaviest I ever had was 161 lbs field dressed - when aged by DNR she was 6.5 years old. I think we had to grind that ol girl up into burger....LOL


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

I think there are some really poor scales being used around the AT community.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I will never claim that any deer I have ever weighed was on a certified scale, however that 161 was weighed on the same scale that I took the avg's from. Basically our local bar has deer contest. Could easily be 15-20lbs off I have no idea.


----------



## OK Reflex (Oct 5, 2005)

We have killed 6 does so far on the farm we hunt. The average weight of them after being field dressed is about 70lbs. So on hoof your lookin at somewhere around 100lbs. 
These numbers might be low due to over population, but I think these numbers are fairly accurate for most of eastern OK. Not to say you dont get a doe or two that get bigger, im going on a consistant average.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

buckmadness75 said:


> never heard of an 180lb doe before


Personally saw a doe go across the scales at "The Tackle Shack" in Dale Indiana many years ago at 202lbs dressed. 

Averages would depend greatly on age. I would say an average range age dependent would be 100-140lbs on the hoof. There are lots out there bigger than that but it is the exception rather than the rule around here.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

ive weighted on a scale and processed at least 50 does in PA and NY. avg field dress is prolly 95lb with live wieght around 120. ive shot some sold does heavier but were looking for average. opening day i got a doe that went 119 dressed so around 150 live and opener of NY my buddy got one that went 124 dressed and around 158 live. 

with the acorns this year ive seen an increase in body weight on all the does we've shot...

shot a doe last night 101 dressed, she was *old* but had triplets so she wasnt as fat as most from supporting 3 fawns.


----------



## Duk Fevr (Jul 28, 2010)

I shot a doe a couple weeks ago. Biggest deer I've ever shot. She was just about as wide across her back as she was deep in the chest. Measured 46" around the chest.(right behind the front legs) From the meatman and a couple other websites, that puts her at 290lbs live weight...

When I shot her my brother and I guessed probably 225-250 live weight. Wish I would have weighed her... Anybody KNOW if the measuring estimate gets you close?


----------



## DTrain (Mar 4, 2005)

I shot a nice 5-6 year old doe this year and she weighed 120lb field dressed. I would say she was a little bigger than the average doe in my area.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I think the does I've shot have ranged from about 90 pounds to 135 pounds field dressed. I don't know what their live weights would be.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

well ive seen an average about 120-140 here in central,wi,in northern wi,ive harvested 3 doe's weighed in at 172,178,185, dressed out and they were past the seven year old mark


----------



## HCN (May 15, 2009)

Here in central Ontario our deer can be larger. On Tues. Oct.16 2012, I arrowed a large doe. Well on Wed. night we weighed her on a Moultrie digital scale- 164lbs field dressed. That calculates to around 205 lbs live weight. We couldn't believe it so we used another old spring scale, the same weight by reading the lines on the scale. This is not uncommon around here. 5 years will in the shotgun hunt, my buddy took a large buck which weighed 335 lbs live weight. We got 190 lbs of meat (deboned) from him. I know this is not normal but a fact. Good luck this season to all.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

I wonder how many of these wieghts are actually weighed on a scale?


----------



## Barlow (Nov 17, 2008)

Id say 80-100 lbs is average for SW VA. Here is one of the bigger ones I have killed in awhile....shot last weekend...did not weigh her.


----------



## MDHunter70 (May 27, 2008)

For the past three seasons most of the DOEs I've taken off the property I hunt have been weighed at the processing center. Average is around 90lbs dressed. Now if you throw in the couple of fawns that have been taken then the average goes down but we are talking about adult DOEs at least 2 years old. Most are right at the 90lbs dressed mark with a few larger and a few smaller. Biggest last year was right at 98lbs dressed. She was a big momma for sure..

Here is one of the big ones and one of the smaller ones.


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

I would say the average field dressed weight for Iowa is between 120 to 140. Which using the 1.28 factor would put their live weight at 153 to 179. I shot one this past Friday that weighed 122 dressed.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

The largest live weight doe we have taken off our property was 128 lbs which is huge for a florida doe. Our average live weight on does 2 years old and older is about 95 lbs. We weigh every deer live weight that is killed for our management program. Our weights are about 10-15 lbs heavier than the surrounding area due to our management program with year round food plots and supplemental feeding.


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

90 lbs live weight average adult doe in FL, I shot one that went 108. You got to kill a few of them to get some meat


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Around here, on the hoof I'd say around 100 pounds. I killed one in Georgia last year in December that was pushing 140-150, but she had A LOT of fat under her hide. Big ol gal


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

These two were right at 110 and 100 lbs each. Not field dressed. Both taken in NE Oklahoma around the Grove area.


----------



## Henrycountykid (Jul 26, 2012)

We have some big ones here, Prolly cuz all the food.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

About 80 lbs


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Ridgerunner7 said:


> We have a doe contest every year in southern Michigan with about 20 guys in it. We grow big bodied deer around here and the winning does the last 3 years were 132, 140, 135 lbs dressed out. Thats with well over a hunred deer entered and targeting the biggest bodied deer. Most guys that shoot big does saying its super heavy are just estimating in my opinion. I've seen some in person that look like 150lbs that guys have shot..but then again..I'm guessing.





Stanley said:


> If actually weighed, weights would be different. I have weighed a lot of does and a big doe field dresses about 125. Average would be about 100 lbs. It takes a good buck to break 200 lbs dressed, especially in November after chasing for a month.


Good posts. I've killed who knows how many does from SE KS, south IL, central IL, east central IL, NEMO, NWMO, central MO...and somehow have never killed one over 140.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

About 115 around here and we scale them all.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Average doe weight?
Not near what people might think.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Good posts. I've killed who knows how many does from SE KS, south IL, central IL, east central IL, NEMO, NWMO, central MO...and somehow have never killed one over 140.


Robin the OP wanted live weights not dressed I think many have confused that on this thread.


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

shot this doe last sunday she was 136 pounds gutted weighed at the butchers


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

snoman4 said:


> Robin the OP wanted live weights not dressed I think many have confused that on this thread.


you can usually add 50 pounds to the dressed weight and get the live weight pretty close


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

snoman4 said:


> Robin the OP wanted live weights not dressed I think many have confused that on this thread.


Oh I know...but the number of giant does posted on AT always amazes me.



palmatedbuck04 said:


> Average doe weight?
> Not near what people might think.


Pretty much what I was getting at.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Oh I know...but the number of giant does posted on AT always amazes me.



Kinda goes hand in hand with some of the antler scores I see on here.


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

mature doe avg 105 live weight in NC, rarely see one over 120 live weight


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

On the 26th of november I harvested one of my best does....I guessed her for 115-120 clean. The butcher that I took her to gives the option of weighing your kill. After it was all said and done she ended up weighing 132 clean......was really suprised to hear that.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

I shot my biggest doe this year in NJ. She field dressed at 127lbs that works out to about 160-165 live weight.


----------



## BucksAndBows (Jul 7, 2014)

500-600 lbs


----------

